
Par – a paragraph reformatter vaguely similar to fmt, but better (2006) - networked
http://www.nicemice.net/par/
======
teamhappy
Does anybody know vim/Sublime Text/Atom plugins that do just that?

~~~
ksherlock
in vi/m, you can use `1,$!par`

~~~
unixtrickks
Or '%!par'

